# sphagnum moss



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All
Sorry if this isn't in the right section! I'm trying to find sphagnum moss to lower the PH in my 110 gallon. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I was hoping Home Depot had some but I don't see that they do.

Thanks!


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

I use sphagnum moss to repot orchids. pretty sure you'd be able to find it at most garden stores.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It isn't sphagnum moss you want, but rather, (sphagnum) peat moss, which is available at HD and any other store that has a gardening section.


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol, that would explain why this is the first time I've heard someone wanting to find sphag on this forum.


----------

